# Bigfoots down!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a big event at the Arlington Cigar shop on Sat. and a bunch of the CL crew from Houston (and local CL as well!!) made the trip to the Big D.

Needless to say I was bombed back into the woods by these guys.

Frank and Tiffany showed up and gave me a bottle of Eagle Rare Bourbon, aged 10 years.

Rhonda and Troy gave me a bottle of Blanton's bourbon!

Chubz gave me some Tat East coast cigars.

BABOON RASH hit me with a Massive Oliva Bomb!! One of every blend in every size. I can see Bulz laughing now!! lol A few are missing from the pics because I smoked a few!! lol

Thanks again for everyone who showed up for the event and thanks to Christian for hosting the "after hours" party at his house.

I look forward to seeing everyone again real soon!

Bigfoot


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You are Freakin kidding me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Boba is trying to tell you something with that massive barrage of Oliva's? That is a mjor hit - job well done!


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

Man down man down


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Well deserved hit!! Congrats to all involved!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Sister Christian is a champion of fun. I've never hung out with him but obviously he's a stud.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man o man, that is just insane in the membrane! It's rare that you hear of a cigar rep showing up to an event and leaving with more than he came with! That's sweet!

CD


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Giant Bomb!!!WoW


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble:wow what a great hit. :dribble:


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW, I don't know if I like the cigars more then the Whiskey. Great stuff there. Enjoy.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent hit. Oliva goodness!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Holy Fudgeness that's a sweet bomb!!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Speechless.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats freakin insane


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Brian shared plenty with everybodv as well! Was a great event and I won an O Ashtray, Cypress won a CAO Poker Bag. We all smoked some great cigars and CAOs, just joking Brian. 

By the way thanks again for opening up Hotel Bigfoot for me and Tiffany!


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

What an awesome day. Go team.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

HA HA HA!!!

Man that is great!

A VERY deserving BOTL!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

No Master Blends? How inconsiderate of them.   

Outstanding!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups Bigfoot!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is incredible! Christian's Oliva bomb is mind-blowing!
A well deserved beat-down!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Send me the perfecto NOW and NOBODY gets hurt! Nice hit!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian you are loved. The bombs were very well deserved.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! What a huge hit!!!


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!

That's GREAT!!!!!!

You are a good sport Bigfoot!!!!
That is quite the hammering you took.

I'll help you burn through some of that stash this week. (Thursday at Robustos?) I'll bring my own Bourbon, I know yours is toast already.

Ya know, years ago people had the highest respect for you. Now you are just another target to be taken down. The legend of Bigfoot's bombs have dust on them. We have to talk.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh Bigfoot, you know it's just a little sumthin', sumthin' for one of our fave members/reps./buds/pals (whatever the hell you are to us)! Enjoy it all man! We had a great time up north on your turf!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats bro, you'll have a lot to smoke


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

You deserve it buddy!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

thats a good bomb.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Mna...I dont know whats better...the bomb or Baboon rash...to flippin funny...incredible bomb. man enjoy those sir.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow thats a really nice hit Congrats


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

im speechless


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Very cool, Looks like the start of a great week of cigars and booze.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done. Maybe next time you will think twice about hosting a cigar event with any of us around.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, just amazing hit enjoy.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Contratulations! You had that coming!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, if you are going down, that's a great way to go. Nice hit.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW! Thats all I can say


----------

